# Cyclo Cross TV programme



## normgow (2 Jan 2012)

Tonight (2nd Jan. 2012) at 20:40 CET there is a programme on Belgian TV about Cyclo-Cross.

It can be seen on www.sports-livez.com/channel/ch-3.php 

They also show all the big cross races in Belgium plus all World Cup events.

On Sunday 8th January you can watch the Belgian Nat. Championships which in many ways is better than the World Champs.

Sometimes ch-6 gives better reception than ch-3


----------



## palinurus (3 Jan 2012)

I'll have a look at that later, ta.


----------



## normgow (6 Jan 2012)

National Cyclo Cross Championships of Belgium on 8th Jan. 2012 on www.sports-livez.com/channel/ch-6.php from 14:00 CET.

Also Rotterdam 6-Day from 6th Jan. 2012 on www.sports-livez.com/channel/ch-3.php from 19:15 CET.

On Monday 9th Jan 2012 is the second part of the programme about the Flandrians of the Belgian 'Cross Scene.


----------



## Scoosh (6 Jan 2012)

Oooh - hope I can get/make time to watch so of those .

Thanks.


----------



## normgow (6 Jan 2012)

Also the French Nat. Champs can be seen on www.sports-livez.com/channel/ch-9.php or ch-10 at 15:20 CET.

Unfortunately I've not been able to find any coverage of the British Champs. Possibly Anglia TV?


----------



## normgow (21 Jan 2012)

22nd Jan 2012 at 14:45 CET you can watch the last round of this season's World Cup from Hoogerheide on www.sports-livez.com/channel/ch-6.php
did anybody watch the Belgian or French Nat. Championships or last week's World Cup from Lieven ?


----------



## normgow (16 Dec 2012)

I'm still plugging www.sports-livez.com for good live cross coverage. All World Cup races plus Superprestige Series and what was the GVA series but now has a new sponsor so change of title.
This afternoon's race was from Leuven, winner Niels Albert.


----------



## Norry1 (4 Jan 2013)

Is there any way of watching the races at any other time than the published times?


----------



## normgow (4 Jan 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Is there any way of watching the races at any other time than the published times?


 There may well be but I don't know how. Perhaps there is a computer boffin somewhere reading this who can give us some help?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jan 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Is there any way of watching the races at any other time than the published times?


Steephill.tv show some CX highlights. For example HERE


----------



## The Couch (10 Jan 2013)

I can highly recommend the "Flandriens van het veld", if you like cycloscross (or even cycling in general), this is almost a must-see. (OK, it's focused on Belgian riders, but still the videos and interviews are great). Expecially the first episode with Erik De Vlaeminck and Albert Van Damme is great to see the "ancient" videos and how they had to ride in those days, another very good one is the one with Mario De Clerck, he is an absolute bastard that would try every possible (mental or physical) trick to win, great stuff... 

Indeed the www.sporza.be website is the place to be, to see races being streamed, however don't know if you won't get a "you're not in the right country to see this" message.

The Belgian Championship should indeed be a good watch, but it's a "sandy" track (where riders won't/can't stay on the bike in the full piece of sand, so should be a lot of running and it's a fast track for the rest), so if Albert is anywhere near the form of last years World Championship it could be boring, since this type of track is made for him. But then again with the form Pauwels (and to a slightly lesser extent Van Tornout) have shown lately, I don't expect someone absolutely dominating it. I hope that Nys is recovered from his flu, so that he has a fair chance to defend his jersey (although mud and/or snow is more his cup of tea). Rob Peeters is someone who always performs well at Championships and the track is practically his backyard (he even has 5 uncles working there), so he should be in the mix as well.

Any of you guys (that perhaps live in the States?) actually know what the WC track will be like? I have heard it's very fast, but there is big chance that there is horrible weather (rain, snow, hail...?) , which should make it at least somewhat muddy and more technical.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jan 2013)

Live stream of women's cyclocross in the snow here http://www.omroepbrabant.nl/Live.aspx?mode=tv

Supplementary question: what tyres are they using?

EDIT Ok, so that's over now. Blokes on soon though I think. Links in signature.


----------

